# Switching From Cable To OTA



## DancyMunchkin (Jul 7, 2014)

I have my Roamio Basic set up defined to my local cable company using a cable card and a TA.

I am thinking about dropping cable and switching to OTA (I can get all the major networks in HD via an antenna in my attic) plus Netflix/Hulu, etc.

Before canceling my cable service, I'd like to do a trial run by connecting my antenna to the Roamio input and running through set up again.

If I decide to stay with cable, will I have to go through cable card pairing and end up having to have a cable company technician come out or will it be as simple as connecting the TA to the Roamio and going through set up again?

Thanks!


----------



## DancyMunchkin (Jul 7, 2014)

No one has any ideas, eh? Well, thanks for Viewing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No idea. I've never switched between cable and OTA with my Roamio Basic.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have tried a similar thing on a Premiere and as long as you don't switch the cable cards between boxes it seems to work. But that was with a premiere.
Also I make no warranties express or implied regarding the preceding or following statements.
So good luck.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

DancyMunchkin said:


> No one has any ideas, eh? Well, thanks for Viewing.[/
> 
> I certainly apologize for all of us taking two days to answer your question.
> 
> ...


----------



## DancyMunchkin (Jul 7, 2014)

Ed_Hunt said:


> DancyMunchkin said:
> 
> 
> > No one has any ideas, eh? Well, thanks for Viewing.[/
> ...


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Don't worry. Drop cable. Save money. Be happy.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Even if you have to re-pair the CableCARD, there's no way that a tech visit should be needed.


----------



## Irishb (Dec 11, 2013)

Just remove the cablecard and repeat the guided setup for Antenna.
No repairing needed.
I have Comcast. I have removed my cable card several times to test the antenna functionality of the roamio. No repairing is needed As long as you are installing the cable card back into the original Tivo.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

You may have less signal strength than you believe esp if you are checking with the tuner on your tv. The Roamio coax input is a 4 way splitter so it can handle 4 tuners at once, many people have reported remarkable less signal strength with their Roamio compared to a single tuner tv reciever, you might need a amp to make it work.


----------



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

I've had both a premiere and now an roamio with both cable and now OTA and the roamio works better than both my tv's ota tuners. OTA reception is very specific to your location. If you need help with OTA reception at your location I would post here:
http://www.highdefforum.com/local-hdtv-info-reception-9/
Everyone is helpful to any questions you have.


----------

